
Codular - Tutorials for New Web Developers - wrighty52
http://codular.com/
======
lists
I'd love to collect a small list of sites that cater to beginning web
developers like this, could anyone think of a few more?

------
Hawkee
I'm pleasantly surprised to see this on the front page. It's a very basic site
with very basic concepts. I'm happy to see HN honoring the hard work of a
single individual. I used to enjoy sites like Techcrunch and Mashable for this
very reason, but they've grown up and disregard the little guys now.

------
era86
this is pretty awesome! i wish i'd read the pagination tutorial about a year
and a half ago...

------
madsushi
A couple of months ago, I bought the full link shortener package from Codular,
but didn't get any automatic confirmation email or the actual product. A quick
email to the maintainer, and he forwarded me a copy in under 10 minutes, no
questions asked. Stand-up guy and a great product to boot. I always love
seeing a new article from Codular pop up in my RSS reader.

------
ryan-allen
Wow, these types of 'learn programming / learn web' sites are popping up
everywhere!

------
benhowdle89
Jesus, that JSON article is unreal. Probably the best I've read all year.

~~~
riquito
Don't you have any shame?

~~~
jordan0day
Hopefully, the "best I've read all year" implies he was speaking rather
tongue-in-cheek (since, you know, new year and all).

------
Yhippa
I really like this. I'm more of a middleware guy but I need to know these
things for my job. I like how things are written: minimal fluff and a lot of
"this is an approach on how to do X".

------
RDDavies
Love it!

Writer, if you want some contribution, I've got some ideas and drafts down as
I was writing some of this for my own blog.

~~~
wrighty52
Feel free, email contact [at] codular [dot] com with your ideas. :)

------
gokulk
A bit confused with some tutorials going PHP, others going MySQL, the rest
JavaScript.

~~~
clone1018
Web development isn't just one language/tool.

~~~
gokulk
If this is a set of tutorials for new developers, it needs to be labeled

~~~
Yaggo
New developers would do themselves a big favor by staying out from PHP.
(Saying this as a former PHP coder.)

------
SmItH197
Articles are very well written! Thumbs up Ben! :D

~~~
wrighty52
I think you're mistaken. Ben wrote one article, Michael wrote the others,
except for the CodeIgniter one.

------
fichtl80
maybe you can categorize the articles a bit: client / server / database or so
...

------
jferge
Good stuff.

